# HILFE, welche Wathose??



## Flue7 (2. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend,

Ich wollte heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit der Fliege und meinem Bellyboat los.. Nach kurzer Zeit habe ich allerdings gemerkt dass meine Stiefel der Wathose schon komplett vollgelaufen sind. Das ging so schnell und war so viel dass ich die Hofnung auf reparieren verloren habe..

Ich hatte bis jetzt eine Snowbee Neopren Wathose mit Stiefeln und wollte mich nun mal erkundigen, ob Ihr mir helfen könnt?
Welche Wathosen sind besser? Mit Füßlingen oder mit Stiefeln? Und welche Marken sind gut?!


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Hi,

also ich finde wenn die Watstiefel nicht viel zu groß sind ist der Unterschied zu Füßlingen nicht allzu groß.Ist beides  ok und erfüllt seinen Zweck.Persönlich finde ich mit Füßlingen aber schöner.

Ich habe zur Zeit eine Scierra Tundra 2XP das ist die Version ohne Reißverschluss.Bin ziemlich zufrieden bisher nutze die nun das 2. Jahr.Davor hatte ich einige andere die alle nicht lange gehalten haben.Unter anderem eine von Team Cormoran und die Ron Thompson SealForce warn aber alle ziemlich schnell durch.Die Ron Thompson Dakota die man leider nirgends mehr findet hat bisher noch am längsten mitgemacht glaub die hatte ich locker über 5 Jahre in Gebrauch.


Manchmal hat man natürlich auch einfach nur Pech und ein Montagsmodell.Sons hat mir die Ron Thompson SealForce genauso gut gefallen wie die Scierra Tundra 2XP.Nur war meine leider schnell undicht im Schrittbereich.Die Team Cormoran hat am Stiefel nach kurzer Zeit ein Loch bekommen.Aber ich habe eh ziemlichen Verschleiß an Wathosen.Gehe damit aber auch nicht zimperlich rum und sitze viel auf Steinen wenn ich pausiere und maschiere teilweise weite Strecken mit der Wathose.


----------



## Flue7 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Das ist ja schon mal ne umfassende Antwort vielen Dank dafür
Gelagert hab ich meine bisher immer in der Garage über einen Kleiderbügel also könnten da normalerweise keine Knicke oder sowas entstehen dass die nun so undicht ist..


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

War die von der einen zur anderen Tour plötzlich undicht?Spülst du deine Wathose nachdem du in der Ostsee warst mit Süßwasser ab?Falls nicht würde ich dir das empfehlen.Ich bilde mir zumindest ein das meine Wathosen so länger halten.


----------



## Ruessler1 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Habe auch eine von Snowbee.
 mit extra Schuhen dazu bin seit 3 Jahren damit sehr zufrieden.
 Gruß Simon


----------



## surfertoni (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Check mal die Hausmarke von Cabelas.com. Ist selbst mit Versandkosten und Zoll noch extrem günstig und hält bei mir seit Ewigkeiten.


----------



## HAVSEI (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Hallo.

Ich benutze seit 4 Jahren die Jenzi Neopren wathose (blau/schwarze)
ohne Probleme...etwas Pflege, wie spülen mit Süßwasser und "ueberkopf" aufhängen an den Stiefeln gehören natürlich dazu.


----------



## volkerm (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Ich habe vor Jahren eine Simms Bootfoot xtreme online aus den USA gekauft. Seither kenne ich weder kalte Füsse, noch Wassereinbrüche. Von Stockingfoot und Watschuhen halte ich aus mehreren Gründen nichts mehr.


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Kann mir bitte mal einer erklären, inwiefern Salzwasser Neopren schaden sollte? 
Ich hab meine noch nie gespült.

Aufhängen ist aber Pflicht. Ganz klar.

Ich hab ne Evia und ne "Billig"wathose vom guten Netto. Beide langlebig und dicht.

Kommt immer drauf an, was man ausgeben kann und möchte und was man brauch. Es gibt auch gute preiswerte.


----------



## inselkandidat (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Wathosenkaufen ist immer auch ein wenig Glückssache...hatte 200 euro Hosen die nach einem Jahr durch waren und mal ne Behr- hose für 59 Euro die hat 4 Jahre gehalten...Kumpel kauft nur gutes Zeug teileweise 500 Öcken, aber er hat auch schon welche dabei gehabt, die nach 3 Monaten in Dutt waren..


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

So isses leider bei den Mistdingern!

Wenn man sich mal überlegt, es kann jawohl nicht so schwer sei eine vernünftige Wathose zu produzieren. Und wieviel Rohstoffe durch diese Müllprodukte unnötig verschwendete werden...

Einzig die teuren (Made in USA) Simms sollen ja noch einigermaßen gut sein. Aber 600-800 Euro nur für die Wathose muss man auch erst einmal ausgeben wollen...


----------



## volkerm (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Meine Simms war ein Auslaufmodell- unter 300 Euronen samt Versand, Zoll, MwSt. Klar- die Händler müssen ja noch Watschuhe verkaufen. Ocean waders sind meines Wissens Richtung professionellen Einsatz konzipiert- das könnte auch was sein. Ansonsten würde ich bei John Norris oder sportfish in England schauen. Scheisswetter und entsprechende Klamotten kennen die Tommies.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> .....Einzig die teuren (Made in USA) Simms sollen ja noch einigermaßen gut sein.......



auch da gab es schon reichlich Ausfäle nach weniger als einem Jahr. In dem Preissegment versucht man das aber natürlich gerne unter dem Motto "Montagsmodell" abzuhandeln.

Fakt ist - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - die Qualität von Patagonia und Simms von vor 10-15 Jahren, wird heute nicht mehr erreicht......
Für mich unverständlich, da der Preis ständig nach oben "angepasst" wurde 

Ich habe schon deutlich günstigere Produkte mein Eigen genannt, die im Verhältnis zum Preis wesentlich länger gehalten haben als erwartet....ob nun Lawson, Taimen, oder Kinetic....

alles in allem.......ausprobieren, Vertrauenssache, kulanter Tackledealer......usw.


----------



## Sea-Trout (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Wie machen das eigentlich die Taucher wenn sie keinen Nassanzug haben?Sind deren Anzüge auch andauernd undicht oder gibt es dort solche Probleme nicht?Mir kommt es auch so vor als wenn die Qualität damals höher war.Wie gesagt meine Ron Thompson Dakota hatte ich locker über 5 Jahre.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Schon komisch...als würde ein Gentlemens Agreement (auch Kartell) zwischen den Wathosen Herstellern zu bestehen, bloss mit der Qualität nicht zu übertreiben, damit man schnell was neues kauft.

Anders ist das garnicht zu erklären, das die Qualitätsprobleme quer über alle Hersteller und deren kompletten Prdouktserie zu finden sind. Bei Atmungsaktiven und Neopren Hosen.


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Alle Wathosen haben eine Schwachstelle- die Nähte. Darum trage ich die "schlabberig", damit die Nähte auch im Sitzen, etc., kaum Zug bekommen.
 Bei denen mit Neopren- Füssling hatte zumindest ich immer Sand und Steinchen im Watschuh. Lästig, und natürlich reibt das Zeug das Neopren kaputt- darum angeschweisste  Stiefel. Ein pöser Gedanke, dass man es in der Industrie darauf anlegt- was hält, bringt kein Geld...


----------



## lammi (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Ich trage Bare seit 6Jahren,ohne zu spülen und Alles ist noch perfekt.


----------



## Flue7 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Viele gute Tipps dabei! Danke  Nur wie hängt ihr die Wathose an den Stiefeln auf? Habt ihr euch eine Vorrichtung gebaut oder wie funktioniert es am besten?


----------



## volkerm (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Es gibt im Fachhandel Stiefelhalter, die man an die Wand dübelt.


----------



## Nullerbassen (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

hatte die selbe fragestellung im letzten jahr... und mittlerweile einiges durch. der nachfolger von der im pornösen rot gehaltenen und als sehr gut getesteten dam steelpower (o.ä.) war zwar in gedecktem grau zu haben, aber die gummiversiegelung der nähte hatte unterstes china-niveau. danach gab ich eine rt-sealforce 2mal nach erstem testen wg. spontanem wassereinbruch zurück. und nun weiss ich, dass vulkanisierte gumminähte auch keine garanti für einen trockenen allerwertesten sind. bare hatte ich auch überlegt -ist ja ein tauchausrüster- gibts aber nicht mit stiefeln, was meine füße im richtig kalten wasser schnell abfrieren lässt -  so zumindest die erfahrung mit der atmungsaktiven und den neoprenfüßlingen... kurz und gut: go-fishing, ein onlineversand aus dk hat wieder seine hausmarke mit legendärer haltbarkeit. die hosen werden von aquaz in KOREA gefertigt. habe mich mit 2 anderen dänischen tacklehändlern unterhalten und die sagen beide einhellig, dass sie mit aquaz am allerwenigsten rückläufer haben. es reicht also, eine naht einfach zu tapen, wenn mann es ordentlich macht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*



volkerma schrieb:


> Bei denen mit Neopren- Füssling hatte zumindest ich immer Sand und Steinchen im Watschuh.



Gamaschen tragen, dann gehört das der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## volkerm (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Der Kram ging auch mit Gamaschen rein. Ich habe jetzt auch keine Lust mehr, diesen Affentanz des Anziehens der stockingfoots samt Schuhen zu machen. Bei den bootfoots geht es für eine kurze Aktion auch mit Jeans.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Hab da nie Probleme mit gehabt, auch wenn ich ein paar Stunden durch den Bach bin.
Aber so ist`s eben... Ich trage meine "Bootfoot`s" nur noch im Winter wenn ich mein Boot slippen muß weil ich Angst hab mir die Wathose kaputt zu machen.


----------



## zanderzone (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Moin!

Habe mir auch ein Belly gekauft und hatte genau das gleiche Probelm. Welche Hose?!??! habe das ganze Netz auf den Kopf gestellt und auch hier diese Frage gestellt. Nen richtigen Vorschlag habe ich nicht bekommen. Im Netz war es das gleiche Problem! Viele schrieben, dass es glückssache ist. Fakt ist, hol dir keine mit angeschweißten Stiefeln. Zu unbeweglich, zu kalt und zu schnell kaputt. 
Mit hat Jonas vom NRW Huntingteam die Spro deluxe in 5mm empfohlen. Er nutzt diese schon einige Jahre und ist top zufrieden. Darüber hinaus ist es auch noch eine recht güstige! Hier der Link:
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/spro-luxe-wathose-p-9463.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Bei meiner Wathose sitzt eine Gamasche sowas von eng und trotzdem kommt da an der Küste immernoch etwas Sand rein...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HILFE, welche Wathose??*

Ok... Ich hab jetzt das erste Mal Gamaschen benutzt weil ich bei den Kontrollbefischungen den ganzen Tag im Bach rumgelaufen bin und einen regelrechten Sand- und Kieskasten in den Schuhen hatte.

Jetzt war nicht mehr, hatte ledigtlich eine ganz kleine Menge ganz feines Sediment in den Schuhen, denke mal das dieses Material von den Schlamm- und Sandstrecken im Bach kam... Aber Sand, Kies oder kleine Steine: Fehlanzeige


----------

